# Il perdono



## oceansize (30 Gennaio 2013)

Che cos'è per voi il perdono? 
Quanta componente di orgoglio c'è nel riuscire a perdonare o meno?
può succedere che anche se si vuole perdonare per andare avanti, per togliersi un peso e perché in fondo si pensa davvero che quello.che è successo si possa perdonare, poi nn ci si riesca?
Perché mi sta venendo voglia di perdonare, di lasciare indietro i mostri, anche io ho i miei e mi sono stati perdonati e sono grata a chi mi ha perdonato perché mi ha permesso di nn perderlo.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che cos'è per voi il perdono?
> *Quanta componente di orgoglio c'è nel riuscire a perdonare o meno?*
> può succedere che anche se si vuole perdonare per andare avanti, per togliersi un peso e perché in fondo si pensa davvero che quello.che è successo si possa perdonare, poi nn ci si riesca?
> Perché mi sta venendo voglia di perdonare, di lasciare indietro i mostri, anche io ho i miei e mi sono stati perdonati e sono grata a chi mi ha perdonato perché mi ha permesso di nn perderlo.


Non lo so per gli altri, ma l'orgoglio nelle questioni d'amore è una stronzata che fa più male che bene.
Ed è una stronzata colossale.
Ho visto storie distrutte per l'orgoglio.

E per come sono fatta io, se l'orgoglio  impedisce di perdonare, è perchè l'amore è meno del suddetto orgoglio.


----------



## oceansize (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so per gli altri, ma l'orgoglio nelle questioni d'amore è una stronzata che fa più male che bene.
> Ed è una stronzata colossale.
> Ho visto storie distrutte per l'orgoglio.
> 
> E per come sono fatta io, se l'orgoglio  impedisce di perdonare, è perchè l'amore è meno del suddetto orgoglio.


Infatti lo penso anch'io, solo che spesso non è qualcosa Che decidi, o sì?


se invece si parla di storie finite male o di qualcuno che ti ha fatto un torto?


----------



## Annuccia (30 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che cos'è per voi il perdono?
> Quanta componente di orgoglio c'è nel riuscire a perdonare o meno?
> può succedere che anche se si vuole perdonare per andare avanti, per togliersi un peso e perché in fondo si pensa davvero che quello.che è successo si possa perdonare, poi nn ci si riesca?
> Perché mi sta venendo voglia di perdonare, *di lasciare indietro i mostri*, anche io ho i miei e mi sono stati perdonati e sono grata a chi mi ha perdonato perché mi ha permesso di nn perderlo.



quelli bisogna abbandonarli a prescindere dalla voglia di perdonare o no...
perchè distruggono e basta...

io prima ho ucciso il mostro e poi ho perdonato...

perchè se continuano a ronzarti intorno e parlarti all'orecchio(senza dire nulla di buono) non puoi avere la forza di andare avanti perdonando...


----------



## Sbriciolata (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so per gli altri, ma l'orgoglio nelle questioni d'amore è una stronzata che fa più male che bene.
> Ed è una stronzata colossale.
> Ho visto storie distrutte per l'orgoglio.
> 
> E per come sono fatta io, se l'orgoglio impedisce di perdonare, è perchè l'amore è meno del suddetto orgoglio.


ti smeraldo :up:


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Infatti l*o penso anch'io, solo che spesso non è qualcosa Che decidi, o sì?*
> 
> 
> se invece si parla di storie finite male o di qualcuno che ti ha fatto un torto?


Sul neretto credo che si. Si possa decidere. Nel senso che l'orgoglio "malato" non è qualcosa che appare improvvisamente.
Se sei orgoglioso troppo, qualcuno te lo dice, te lo fa notare, tu stesso se ti poni in ascolto degli altri e di te stesso puoi cambiare e valutare non da testa di cazzo orgogliosa, se è il caso di modificare alcune cose.

Se si parla di storie finite male o un torto, credo che l'orgoglio centri poco.
Centra il male e il torto che ti è stato fatto. Se puoi reggerlo o no.
Questo non è orgoglio ma sopravvivenza e amore per se.

Sempre secondo me.


----------



## erab (30 Gennaio 2013)

Personalmente credo che la questione non sia il perdono in quanto, nel tradimento, non ci sia nulla da perdonare.
Non parliamo di un tamponamento ma di un gesto consapevole, non si tratta di errori ma di scelte ponderate 
che, in quanto tali, fanno parte del carattere e dell' essenza di una persona.
Il punto è prendere coscienza di chi si ha di fronte, sapere che in determinate circostanze può reagire in un
determinato modo, che ha già vissuto una determinata esperienza che inevitabilmente ha influito sulla sua percezione
e sul suo modo di essere ed accettarlo o meno per quello che è diventato. 

PS: ovviamente, tutto questo, solo dopo avergli dato due schiaffi (terapeutici però, tipo marchese del Grillo)


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che cos'è per voi il perdono?
> Quanta componente di orgoglio c'è nel riuscire a perdonare o meno?
> può succedere che anche se si vuole perdonare per andare avanti, per togliersi un peso e perché in fondo si pensa davvero che quello.che è successo si possa perdonare, poi nn ci si riesca?
> Perché mi sta venendo voglia di perdonare, di lasciare indietro i mostri, anche io ho i miei e mi sono stati perdonati e sono grata a chi mi ha perdonato perché mi ha permesso di nn perderlo.


Se vuoi perdonare, se ci riesci, perdona. Gettati tutto alle spalle e vivi. Personalmente trovo che ci siano situazioni imperdonabili e perdoni che non possono essere concessi. Mi spiace.


----------



## free (30 Gennaio 2013)

premesso che il perdono ha per forza a che fare con eventi che ormai appartengono al passato, anche se recente, secondo me è proprio su questo punto che vale la pena di riflettere:
il passato è passato, nessuno lo può cambiare, ergo, se ne trae insegnamento e si rivaluta il tutto
a questo punto, o si cambia totalmente strada, o si passa oltre
passare oltre è il perdono, secondo me


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sul neretto credo che si. Si possa decidere. Nel senso che l'orgoglio "malato" non è qualcosa che appare improvvisamente.
> Se sei orgoglioso troppo, qualcuno te lo dice, te lo fa notare, tu stesso se ti poni in ascolto degli altri e di te stesso puoi cambiare e valutare non da testa di cazzo orgogliosa, se è il caso di modificare alcune cose.
> 
> Se si parla di storie finite male o un torto, credo che l'orgoglio centri poco.
> ...


scusate OT:
Tebe ti ho mandato
mp...
l'hai ricevuto ?
se no ok lo rimando...
se si mandami almeno a cagare così capisco che lo hai ricevuto
Fine ot


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che cos'è per voi il perdono?
> Quanta componente di orgoglio c'è nel riuscire a perdonare o meno?
> può succedere che anche se si vuole perdonare per andare avanti, per togliersi un peso e perché in fondo si pensa davvero che quello.che è successo si possa perdonare, poi nn ci si riesca?
> Perché mi sta venendo voglia di perdonare, di lasciare indietro i mostri, anche io ho i miei e mi sono stati perdonati e sono grata a chi mi ha perdonato perché mi ha permesso di nn perderlo.



In data odierna e nel contesto del forum in cui siamo, al momento il perdono è per me quella accettazione a guardarsi dentro e capire che, dobbiamo crescere, e per crescere dobbiamo maturare e capire che la vita vissuta  e le sue emozioni, sensazioni, fanno parte di ciò che abbiamo voluto dormicchiando sugli allori di un'infanzia che rinascerà dopo che ci siamo perdonati.


----------



## JON (30 Gennaio 2013)

Il perdono, o l'accettazione, è uno strumento utile per chi lo riceve e chi lo concede.

E' liberatorio per entrambi. Forse spesso viene scambiato per assoluzione o concessione a fini coercitivi, ma è tutt'altro e dovrebbe essere benefico per tutti.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

lunapiena ha detto:


> scusate OT:
> Tebe ti ho mandato
> mp...
> l'hai ricevuto ?
> ...


...mi vergogno di dire quanti mp chiusi ho.
Ora vado..me li perdo.
In questi giorni non sono molto in me.

Quindi occhio perchè sono in mina facile

e fottetevi tutti


fine ot


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so per gli altri, ma l'orgoglio nelle questioni d'amore è una stronzata che fa più male che bene.
> Ed è una stronzata colossale.
> Ho visto storie distrutte per l'orgoglio.
> 
> E per come sono fatta io, se l'orgoglio  impedisce di perdonare, è perchè l'amore è meno del suddetto orgoglio.



Hai ragione Tebe, ma vorrei farti presente senza nulla togliere alla donna che, nell'uomo vuoi per cultura vuoi per maschilismo, certi meccanismi sbagliati sono più duri da smorzare e levigare. Premettendo che parlo da uomo, magari è uguale o contrario.


----------



## Lui (30 Gennaio 2013)

per perdonare ci vuole una grande bontà d'animo e non tutti sono e siamo predisposti a ciò.
il perdono è,  darsi e dare un'altra possibilità, è crescita, è liberazione, è apertura, è stare bene con se stessi, è non soffrire, è gioire del bene di chi ci ha fatto soffrire.


----------



## free (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se vuoi perdonare, se ci riesci, perdona. Gettati tutto alle spalle e vivi. Personalmente *trovo che ci siano situazioni imperdonabili* *e perdoni che non possono essere concessi.* Mi spiace.



anche secondo me
tuttavia, cambiando strada, dopo un po' ci si accorge che non ce ne frega più nulla


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Hai ragione Tebe, ma vorrei farti presente senza nulla togliere alla donna che,* nell'uomo vuoi per cultura vuoi per maschilismo, certi meccanismi sbagliati sono più duri da smorzare e levigare.* Premettendo che parlo da uomo, magari è uguale o contrario.


Ma se uno ne è al corrente, l'intelligenza suggerisce che qualcosa si deve limare


----------



## Ultimo (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Ma se uno ne è al corrente, l'intelligenza suggerisce che qualcosa si deve limare


Ma certamente, ma probabilmente sarà un lavoro più duro, questo se confermiamo quello che ho scritto prima io. 

Anche perchè soltanto quando ci scontriamo con gli eventi, appunto ci mettiamo in gioco ed escono gli "errori" che abbiamo dentro.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> *per perdonare ci vuole una grande bontà d'animo e* non tutti sono e siamo predisposti a ciò.
> il perdono è,  darsi e dare un'altra possibilità, è crescita, è liberazione, è apertura, è stare bene con se stessi, è non soffrire, è gioire del bene di chi ci ha fatto soffrire.


anche, ma non credo sia preponderante.


----------



## JON (30 Gennaio 2013)

Ma noi non perdoniamo sempre e a prescindere.

E' normale che ci sono situazioni in cui manteniamo le nostre posizioni, mentre con altre siamo più comprensivi.

Il perdono è strumentalizzabile. Per me deve solo rappresentare un fattore liberatorio che ci permette di guardare oltre.


----------



## contepinceton (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so per gli altri, ma l'orgoglio nelle questioni d'amore è una stronzata che fa più male che bene.
> Ed è una stronzata colossale.
> Ho visto storie distrutte per l'orgoglio.
> 
> E per come sono fatta io, se l'orgoglio  impedisce di perdonare, è perchè l'amore è meno del suddetto orgoglio.


IMMENSA.
Questo lo bloggo.


----------



## lunaiena (30 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che cos'è per voi il perdono?
> *Quanta componente di orgoglio c'è nel riuscire a perdonare o meno?*
> può succedere che anche se si vuole perdonare per andare avanti, per togliersi un peso e perché in fondo si pensa davvero che quello.che è successo si possa perdonare, poi nn ci si riesca?
> Perché mi sta venendo voglia di perdonare, di lasciare indietro i mostri, anche io ho i miei e mi sono stati perdonati e sono grata a chi mi ha perdonato perché mi ha permesso di nn perderlo.


In me nessuna...


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> anche, ma non credo sia preponderante.


Ma quale bontà d'animo. Se parliamo di rapporti di coppia anzitutto ci vuole AMORE o un sentimento che gli si può avvicinare. La bontà d'animo eventualmente lasciamola per altri ambiti.


----------



## Innominata (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale bontà d'animo. Se parliamo di rapporti di coppia anzitutto ci vuole AMORE o un sentimento che gli si può avvicinare. La bontà d'animo eventualmente lasciamola per altri ambiti.


In effetti...leggendo qui ho visto chiaramente uno spartiacque tra un perdono riservabile a un partner che ti tradisce, e un perdono destinabile a chi, per esempio, ti offende un figlio. Io li ho vissuti entrambi, e ho provato sentimenti follemente negativi verso i malfattori dell'una e dell'altra parte, sentimenti di rifiuto, rabbia, risentimento, rancore, desiderio di vendetta, desiderio estremo di giustizia ecc.  Però nella disposizione a perdonare un partner si attinge, prima di arrivarci e mentre ci ci arriva, a numerose messe in scena di sentimenti, alla drammatizzazione di parti di sé e parti dell'altro, ci si richiama al proprio modo di essere, alle proprie insicurezze e sicurezze, alle caratteristiche dell'altro. Il mondo interno di due persone gioca sulla scena del perdono. Per cui sì, credo che la sfera entro cui si supera il risentimento e si "condona" il debito sia l'amore. Come dice Tebe, se vince l'orgoglio vuol dire che l'amore è meno forte dell'orgoglio, due squadre di sentimenti opposti si fronteggiano in un match affettivo potente. In un caso tipo l'altro, la faccenda coinvolge leggi più esterne, l'etica, la norma, valori umani universali, la cultura, la "bontà". Potrebbe essere addirittura non doveroso perdonare, o almeno perdonare anche, ma dimenticare mai.


----------



## fightclub (30 Gennaio 2013)

io ero anche riuscito a perdonare il tradimento
non ho perdonato l'abbandono, la freddezza, l'apatia, la mancanza di impegno a ricostruire che c'era solo a parole che sono venute dopo
mi sono mancate le forze


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

fightclub ha detto:


> io ero anche riuscito a perdonare il tradimento
> *non ho perdonato l'abbandono, la freddezza, l'apatia, la mancanza di impegno a ricostruire che c'era solo a parole che sono venute dopo*
> *mi sono mancate le forze*


Ma forse non ne valeva neanche la pena.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (30 Gennaio 2013)

distinguo fra il perdonabile e dimenticabile. ho perdonato in parte i tradimenti subiti, ma li ho infine dimenticati tutti. resta soltanto l'esperienza preventiva del tradimento, ossia la capacità di individuarli sul nascere.


----------



## devastata (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so per gli altri, ma l'orgoglio nelle questioni d'amore è una stronzata che fa più male che bene.
> Ed è una stronzata colossale.
> Ho visto storie distrutte per l'orgoglio.
> 
> E per come sono fatta io, se l'orgoglio  impedisce di perdonare, è perchè l'amore è meno del suddetto orgoglio.



Tebe, come si fa a capire se è per orgoglio che non si riesce a perdonare o se è il pensiero fisso di tutte le vagonate di bugie, sotterfugi, prese per il culo, falsità, doppia vita, che ti impediscono di non pensarci e di tornare ad un rapporto sereno?

O perchè le negazioni, i silenzi, i dubbi che ti restano, non ti hanno permesso di capire cosa veramente c'è stato tra 'loro due' e diventa difficile perdonare 'anche' quello che non sai?

Se uno perdona, lo fa pur ricordando o riesce a dimenticare quasi tutto?


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma quale bontà d'animo. Se parliamo di rapporti di coppia anzitutto ci vuole AMORE o un sentimento che gli si può avvicinare. La bontà d'animo eventualmente lasciamola per altri ambiti.


certo, ma credo che per un "cattivo" sia più difficile perdonare che per un "buono".
Poi ho detto prima che l'amore è preponderante


----------



## Zod (30 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che cos'è per voi il perdono?
> Quanta componente di orgoglio c'è nel riuscire a perdonare o meno?
> può succedere che anche se si vuole perdonare per andare avanti, per togliersi un peso e perché in fondo si pensa davvero che quello.che è successo si possa perdonare, poi nn ci si riesca?
> Perché mi sta venendo voglia di perdonare, di lasciare indietro i mostri, anche io ho i miei e mi sono stati perdonati e sono grata a chi mi ha perdonato perché mi ha permesso di nn perderlo.


Se trovi un bel cagnolino per strada, abbandonato, che ti fa le feste, sei tentato di portartelo a casa. Lo addotti, vi nutrite di reciproco amore. Poi un giorno mentre lo coccoli scopri che in realtá non è un cane, ma un serpente mascherato. Te lo puoi far piacere comunque, puoi anche accettare il fatto che si fosse travestito da cane per conquistarti, puoi chiedergli di tenere la maschera comunque, ma non è chi pensavi e amavi. Ma in fondo tra un cane e un serpente la differenza non è tanta, ciascuno a suo modo ma entrambi scodinzolano.

S*B


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tebe, come si fa a capire se è per orgoglio che non si riesce a perdonare o se è il pensiero fisso di tutte le vagonate di bugie, sotterfugi, prese per il culo, falsità, doppia vita, che ti impediscono di non pensarci e di tornare ad un rapporto sereno?
> 
> O perchè le negazioni, i silenzi, i dubbi che ti restano, non ti hanno permesso di capire cosa veramente c'è stato tra 'loro due' e diventa difficile perdonare 'anche' quello che non sai?
> 
> Se uno perdona, lo fa pur ricordando o riesce a dimenticare quasi tutto?



ti rispondo solo sull'ultima domanda.
Non si dimentica, ma il ricordo è pari a quella volta che a Parigi, mentre uscivi dal negozio Chanel piena di borse e ti sentivi molto Audrey Hepburn con tanto di scarpe da mille dollari ai piedi....


schiacci una merda di cane.
Scivoli.
Ti capotti in terra.
le borse di Chanel volano. 
Passa un tram e schiaccia tutto.

A quel punto.
Con la scarpa da mille dollari sporca di merda di cane ti rialzi.
Graffiata. Sporca. Puzzolente.
E.

Chiami un taxi.






A distanza di anni come la ricorderesti?
Io con fastidio ma mi farei un sacco di risate.
E sai perchè?
perchè è giusto ridere dei traditori polli che si fanno beccare (come polli, appunto)
E se mai sarò scoperta. E' giusto che si rida di me.





Polla.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

*il traditore beccato*









fine ot


----------



## Joey Blow (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> certo, ma credo che per un "cattivo" sia più difficile perdonare che per un "buono".
> Poi ho detto prima che l'amore è preponderante


Sono distinzioni che lasciano il tempo che trovano in amore. Se ami non sei nè buono nè cattivo, semplicemente innamorato.


----------



## oceansize (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> Sul neretto credo che si. Si possa decidere. Nel senso che l'orgoglio "malato" non è qualcosa che appare improvvisamente.
> Se sei orgoglioso troppo, qualcuno te lo dice, te lo fa notare, tu stesso se ti poni in ascolto degli altri e di te stesso puoi cambiare e valutare non da testa di cazzo orgogliosa, se è il caso di modificare alcune cose.
> 
> Se si parla di storie finite male o un torto, credo che l'orgoglio centri poco.
> ...


cito te in particolare ma ringrazio tutti per gli interventi :up:

quindi, ricapitolando, ci sono cose che o si riesce o non si riesce a perdonare, altre in cui, magari all'inizio, prevalgono il dolore e la rabbia.
poi il dolore svanisce, resta la rabbia. se ne va anche quella, rimangono i ricordi del dolore e della rabbia, ma anche un'esperienza importante.
allora forse è in quel momento che si decide se perdonare o no, è in quel momento e solo in quello che si può farlo consapevolmente?

parlo sempre di storie finite e di persone che non si parlano più.


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> cito te in particolare ma ringrazio tutti per gli interventi :up:
> 
> quindi, ricapitolando, ci sono cose che o si riesce o non si riesce a perdonare, altre in cui, magari all'inizio, prevalgono il dolore e la rabbia.
> poi il dolore svanisce, resta la rabbia. se ne va anche quella, rimangono i ricordi del dolore e della rabbia, ma anche un'esperienza importante.
> ...



la decisione di perdonare non è proprio una decisione.
E' qualcosa che nasce, deve crescere, maturare...può farlo anche inconsapevolmente quando i "tuoi" equilibri ritornano ad essere i "tuo" e non quelli provocati da.

Io credo che nel caso di persone che non si parlano più...se una delle due ci pensa nei termini che abbiano letto sopra (ovvero senza il corollario di stronzo, merdone eccetera), allora credo che il perdono sia già in maturazione.
Non è detto che maturi davvero, ma...


----------



## Minerva (30 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che cos'è per voi il perdono?
> Quanta componente di orgoglio c'è nel riuscire a perdonare o meno?
> può succedere che anche se si vuole perdonare per andare avanti, per togliersi un peso e perché in fondo si pensa davvero che quello.che è successo si possa perdonare, poi nn ci si riesca?
> Perché mi sta venendo voglia di perdonare, di lasciare indietro i mostri, anche io ho i miei e mi sono stati perdonati e sono grata a chi mi ha perdonato perché mi ha permesso di nn perderlo.


se ti riferisci al tradimento credo che più che perdonare a volte occorra capire per poter andare avanti ; perché se la "colpa"  è incomprensibile forse è imperdonabile , non fosse altro perché a quel punto il cammino dei due è parallelo e senza punti d'incontro.


----------



## devastata (30 Gennaio 2013)

Se la storia è finita e non ci si parla più, serve stare a pensare se perdonare o no?

Uno dei motivi valido per lasciarlo è proprio per vedere se si smette  di provare  quel dolore che ti ha procurato con il tradimento.


----------



## oceansize (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> la decisione di perdonare non è proprio una decisione.
> E' qualcosa che nasce, deve crescere, maturare...può farlo anche inconsapevolmente quando i "tuoi" equilibri ritornano ad essere i "tuo" e non quelli provocati da.
> 
> Io credo che nel caso di persone che non si parlano più...se una delle due ci pensa nei termini che abbiano letto sopra (ovvero senza il corollario di stronzo, merdone eccetera), allora credo che il perdono sia già in maturazione.
> Non è detto che maturi davvero, ma...


grazie, hai espresso a parole ciò che più o meno sto provando


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> grazie, hai espresso a parole ciò che più o meno sto provando



lo immaginavo.


----------



## tommy (30 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> E per come sono fatta io, se l'orgoglio  impedisce di perdonare, è perchè l'amore è meno del suddetto orgoglio.


per me l'esatto opposto.. il fatto è che gioca una parte fondamentale l'altra persona, se c'è ancora o se vuole andare via o se n'è gia andata.. in tal caso l'amore che provi si quadruplica o per me è cosi. Se resta invece potresti anche subito dire di pèerdonare, ma poi cosa che non sò, quali saranno i risultati?


----------



## Tebe (30 Gennaio 2013)

tommy ha detto:


> per me l'esatto opposto.. *il fatto è che gioca una parte fondamentale l'altra persona, se c'è ancora o se vuole andare via o se n'è gia andata.. i*n tal caso l'amore che provi si quadruplica o per me è cosi. Se resta invece potresti anche subito dire di pèerdonare, ma poi cosa che non sò, quali saranno i risultati?



 certo, ma la domanda qui sul perdono verteva su tutt'altro.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Se vuoi perdonare, se ci riesci, perdona. Gettati tutto alle spalle e vivi. Personalmente trovo che ci siano situazioni imperdonabili e perdoni che non possono essere concessi. Mi spiace.


Concordo. Un discorso generale è impossibile.
Poi c'è chi perdona l'imperdonabile, ma ognuno è fatto a modo suo e c'è chi perdonerebbe anche chi gli avesse sterminato la famiglia perché "siamo fragili".


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Gennaio 2013)

il perdono sincero è l'arma più micidiale di chi crede nell'amore, perché la risposta non può essere che stima e altro amore.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

devastata ha detto:


> Tebe, come si fa a capire se è per orgoglio che non si riesce a perdonare o se è il pensiero fisso di tutte le vagonate di bugie, sotterfugi, prese per il culo, falsità, doppia vita, che ti impediscono di non pensarci e di tornare ad un rapporto sereno?
> 
> O perchè le negazioni, i silenzi, i dubbi che ti restano, non ti hanno permesso di capire cosa veramente c'è stato tra 'loro due' e diventa difficile perdonare 'anche' quello che non sai?
> 
> Se uno perdona, lo fa pur ricordando o riesce a dimenticare quasi tutto?


Sembra che tu consideri un obbligo, un dovere, un obiettivo perdonare. Non credo sia così. Sai tu se quel mucchio lì lo puoi perdonare o no.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> il perdono sincero è l'arma più micidiale di chi crede nell'amore, perché la risposta non può essere che stima e altro amore.


Ma questa l'hai trovata dentro un bacio perugina?


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

comunque c'è anche gente che del perdono non sa che farsene, diciamolo!
ocio a non perdonare a vanvera


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> comunque c'è anche gente che del perdono non sa che farsene, diciamolo!
> ocio a non perdonare a vanvera


_"la risposta non può essere che stima e altro amore."_


----------



## massinfedele (31 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che cos'è per voi il perdono?
> Quanta componente di orgoglio c'è nel riuscire a perdonare o meno?
> può succedere che anche se si vuole perdonare per andare avanti, per togliersi un peso e perché in fondo si pensa davvero che quello.che è successo si possa perdonare, poi nn ci si riesca?
> Perché mi sta venendo voglia di perdonare, di lasciare indietro i mostri, anche io ho i miei e mi sono stati perdonati e sono grata a chi mi ha perdonato perché mi ha permesso di nn perderlo.


credo che il perdono abbia molte componenti. Vi è una componente legata alla volontà. Voler perdonare o meno. La decisione razionale sul perdono dipende, per me, dai fatti e dal carattere dalla persona. I fatti: cosa ha portato alla situazione da perdonare? Un tradimento che non ha spiegazioni pari non è ad un tradimento che segua ad una crisi di coppia che magari dipende anche dalla persona chiamata a decidere sul perdono. Carattere: vi sono persone più propense ed altre meno propense al perdono. Oltra alla decisione razionale, tuttavia, c'è poi la capacità di perdonare. Una volta deciso di perdonare non è detto che ciò avvenga, perché il perdono è un sentimento che non si controlla del tutto razionalmente. Ed è qui che giocano un ruolo gli altri sentimenti: l'amore, l'attaccamento all'altro, ma anche, ahimé, l'orgoglio. Molto può la ragione nel convincere il cuore a perdonare, una volta così deciso, ma non può tutto.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma questa l'hai trovata dentro un bacio perugina?


Alcune cose so fare da me. Dove ho potuto perdonare, la risposta è stata questa: profonda gratitudine e sollievo per aver concesso il perdono. Perché non devi pensare che sia banale. Il perdono è un atto dove rinuncio deliberatamente a qualunque seguito, e se posso, dimentico.

I sensi di colpa possono essere atroci, ma quando la sofferenza supera il buon senso, allora bisogna manifestare "qualcosa". Io non ho perdonato tutto, intendiamoci bene, ma quel che è stato perdonato, è perdonato perché dovevo farlo per non diventare colpevole anch'io ... per non aver saputo rispondere a un'esigenza più grande.

In altre parole, mia madre ha beneficiato di alcuni perdoni, mentre mio padre, che non sente neanche rimorso, non c'è stato niente. Se mai arriverà a sentirsi in colpa, vedrò cosa fare. Ma nel frattempo è solo uno stronzo.


----------



## Eretteo (31 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che cos'è per voi il perdono?
> Quanta componente di orgoglio c'è nel riuscire a perdonare o meno?
> può succedere che anche se si vuole perdonare per andare avanti, per togliersi un peso e perché in fondo si pensa davvero che quello.che è successo si possa perdonare, poi nn ci si riesca?
> Perché mi sta venendo voglia di perdonare, di lasciare indietro i mostri, anche io ho i miei e mi sono stati perdonati e sono grata a chi mi ha perdonato perché mi ha permesso di nn perderlo.



Il perdono e' una cosa difficile da attuare.
Non e' da tutti riuscirci.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Alcune cose so fare da me. Dove ho potuto perdonare, *la risposta è stata questa: profonda gratitudine e sollievo per aver concesso il perdono.* Perché non devi pensare che sia banale. Il perdono è un atto dove rinuncio deliberatamente a qualunque seguito, e se posso, dimentico.
> 
> I sensi di colpa possono essere atroci, ma quando la sofferenza supera il buon senso, allora bisogna manifestare "qualcosa". Io non ho perdonato tutto, intendiamoci bene, ma quel che è stato perdonato, è perdonato perché dovevo farlo per non diventare colpevole anch'io ... per non aver saputo rispondere a un'esigenza più grande.
> 
> *In altre parole, mia madre ha beneficiato di alcuni perdoni*, mentre mio padre, che non sente neanche rimorso, non c'è stato niente. Se mai arriverà a sentirsi in colpa, vedrò cosa fare. Ma nel frattempo è solo uno stronzo.


Ma TUA MADRE. E grazie al cazzo. Ma mica è sempre così. Tu perdoni delle corna e magari dopo ti tornano, e allora? Gratitudine, stima e amore che fine fanno? Oh?!


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2013)

tu, nei confronti di tua moglie ,ti ritieni perdonabile?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma TUA MADRE. E grazie al cazzo. Ma mica è sempre così. Tu perdoni delle corna e magari dopo ti tornano, e allora? Gratitudine, stima e amore che fine fanno? Oh?!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tu, nei confronti di tua moglie ,ti ritieni perdonabile?


No.


----------



## Diletta (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma TUA MADRE. E grazie al cazzo. Ma mica è sempre così. *Tu perdoni delle corna e magari dopo ti tornano, e allora? Gratitudine, stima e amore che fine fanno? *Oh?!





Il perdono obbliga il perdonato a riscattarsi, ad essere migliore, a riguadagnarsi la posizione perduta.
E' un grande potere in mano a chi pratica il perdono.
Il difficile è riuscirci perché non ci si può autoimporre. 
Se dopo ti tornano...apri la porta di casa e via!
Non credo nel perdono a oltranza.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Il perdono obbliga il perdonato a riscattarsi, ad essere migliore, a riguadagnarsi la posizione perduta.
> *E' un grande potere in mano a chi pratica il perdono.
> Il difficile è riuscirci perché non ci si può autoimporre.
> Se dopo ti tornano...apri la porta di casa e via!
> Non credo nel perdono a oltranza.


Sì.


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

Diletta ha detto:


> *Il perdono obbliga il perdonato a riscattarsi, ad essere migliore, a riguadagnarsi la posizione perduta.
> *E' un grande potere in mano a chi pratica il perdono.
> Il difficile è riuscirci perché non ci si può autoimporre.
> Se dopo ti tornano...apri la porta di casa e via!
> Non credo nel perdono a oltranza.



:unhappy:


----------



## free (31 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> :unhappy:



in effetti viene un po' il desiderio di dire: non voglio essere perdonato!


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti viene un po' il desiderio di dire: non voglio essere perdonato!


Si, ma come si fa? Obbliga. OBBLIGA.


----------



## Hellseven (31 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> Che cos'è per voi il perdono?
> Quanta componente di orgoglio c'è nel riuscire a perdonare o meno?
> può succedere che anche se si vuole perdonare per andare avanti, per togliersi un peso e perché in fondo si pensa davvero che quello.che è successo si possa perdonare, poi nn ci si riesca?
> Perché mi sta venendo voglia di perdonare, di lasciare indietro i mostri, anche io ho i miei e mi sono stati perdonati e sono grata a chi mi ha perdonato perché mi ha permesso di nn perderlo.


Il perdono è di massima inversamente proporzionale al grado di sofferenza del tradito


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

free ha detto:


> in effetti viene un po' il desiderio di dire: non voglio essere perdonato!


appunto... 
cioè se mi vuoi perdonare lo fai senza dirmi che però sono obbligato ad inzerbinarmi a vita...


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto...
> cioè se mi vuoi perdonare lo fai senza dirmi che però sono obbligato ad inzerbinarmi a vita...


Ma è questo il punto.

Cioè perdoni nella speranza che l'altro divenga qualcun'altro? Io perdono per accettazione dei limiti altrui, cogliendo l'occasione di buttare nuove basi per una convivenza migliore.


----------



## Simy (31 Gennaio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma è questo il punto.
> 
> Cioè perdoni nella speranza che l'altro divenga qualcun'altro? Io perdono per accettazione dei limiti altrui, cogliendo l'occasione di buttare nuove basi per una convivenza migliore.



quoto! 

:up:


----------



## oceansize (31 Gennaio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> Ma è questo il punto.
> 
> Cioè perdoni nella speranza che l'altro divenga qualcun altro? Io perdono per *accettazione dei limiti altrui*, cogliendo l'occasione di buttare nuove basi per una convivenza migliore.


o nuove basi per un rapporto civile in caso di separazione


----------



## JON (31 Gennaio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> o nuove basi per un rapporto civile in caso di separazione


Si, anche, in un contesto dove il perdono ha un valore sensato. Per questo vedo il perdono piuttosto come una forma di liberazione per entrambi le parti. L'unico handicap è che la civiltà prevede almeno due individui, con teste ben distinte e diverse.


----------



## oceansize (31 Gennaio 2013)

JON ha detto:


> *Per questo vedo il perdono piuttosto come una forma di liberazione per entrambi le parti.*


esatto, anche io la vedo così, ad un certo punto senti che la situazione ti sta stretta.
in questo caso, secondo me, oltre alla rabbia e al dolore c'è anche l'orgoglio, nel senso che io questa liberazione non te la voglio concedere, devi marcire nei tuoi sensi di colpa, non te la do vinta, non va tutto bene, fanculo! 
mi sono fatta prendere la mano, ma era per rendere l'idea.
che poi, orgoglio? boh forse un po', ma poi passa anche quello, vuoi solo liberarti. 
forse l'orgoglio c'è quando non vuoi ammettere a te stesso che nessuno è perfetto e che tutti possono sbagliare, anche tu stesso.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma TUA MADRE. E grazie al cazzo. Ma mica è sempre così. Tu perdoni delle corna e magari dopo ti tornano, e allora? Gratitudine, stima e amore che fine fanno? Oh?!


Tu non hai idea cosa mi hanno fatto, i miei carissimi genitori, solo per questo ti *perdono* subito senza pretendere che per questo mi ami follemente :rotfl:

Anche mia madre continua a tradirmi, ma io non ci sono. Ho imparato come evitare i tradimenti. Come tutti i genitori, amano loro figli, ma il lato distruttivo dei miei è troppo forte. Per cui, non volendo combattere tutti i giorni per essere "lasciato in pace" dalle persecuzioni, mi sono allontanato abbastanza già in giovane età. Non era una scelta da ragazzi, ma puro instinto di sopravvivenza.

Io ora sto bene, anche loro, forse. Non lo so e non mi interessa. Avrei voluto una famiglia meno drammatica. Forse un giorno racconterò tutta la storia, ma ogni tanto svelo un piccolo mistero. Non così oggi, spiacente


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tu non hai idea cosa mi hanno fatto, i miei carissimi genitori, solo per questo ti *perdono* subito senza pretendere che per questo mi ami follemente :rotfl:
> 
> Anche mia madre continua a tradirmi, ma io non ci sono. Ho imparato come evitare i tradimenti. Come tutti i genitori, amano loro figli, ma il lato distruttivo dei miei è troppo forte. Per cui, non volendo combattere tutti i giorni per essere "lasciato in pace" dalle persecuzioni, mi sono allontanato abbastanza già in giovane età. Non era una scelta da ragazzi, ma puro instinto di sopravvivenza.
> 
> Io ora sto bene, anche loro, forse. Non lo so e non mi interessa. Avrei voluto una famiglia meno drammatica. Forse un giorno racconterò tutta la storia, ma ogni tanto svelo un piccolo mistero. Non così oggi, spiacente


Sì. Io mi chiedo perchè mai tutti i tarati del mondo diano sempre la colpa delle loro tare a qualcun'altro. Mah.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Sì. Io mi chiedo perchè mai tutti i tarati del mondo diano sempre la colpa delle loro tare a qualcun'altro. Mah.


Mi assumo le mie colpe, ma al di là delle mie, anche gli altri ne hanno. Nel caso specifico mi sono sottratto alla situazione per non incentivare ulteriori escalation. A volte si vince la guerra con il ritiro.

Il ché non ho potuto fare da bambino, anche se mi sono dato da fare. La prima volta sono scappato di casa a 2 anni. Il ché farebbe pensare qualcuno *oggi*, ma di allora no.


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2013)

e come si vive sapendo di essere imperdonabili per l'altro?





Joey Blow ha detto:


> No.


----------



## Daniele (31 Gennaio 2013)

Simy ha detto:


> appunto...
> cioè se mi vuoi perdonare lo fai senza dirmi che però sono obbligato ad inzerbinarmi a vita...


Non è inzerbinarsi a vita, ma è l'impegno per la riconquista della fiducia, cioè visto che il perdono non è un atto puntuale, ma un percorso, io mi impegno a perdonarti, mentre tu ti impegnerai a dimostrarmi che la mia fiducia è ben riposta. E' un cammino variabile, ma sempre lungo. 

Vedi Simy, se io perdono ed il giorno dopo l'altra persona mi fa ancora del male, non solo non perdono quello che ha fatto il giorno dopo, ma mi incazzo anche per quello del giorno prima, perchè era un cammino che io ho voluto intraprendere e l'altra mi ha solo fottuto alla grande.

Sai perchè io so che un giorno mi vendicherò di Serena? Perchè io ero disposto a perdonarla, di perdonare la sua totale insensibilità al mio dolore, al lasciare totalmente a mia madre la responsabilità di rimettermi in sesto, mentre il danno lo aveva fatto lei, ma c'era solo un modo per perdonarla, che lei venisse davanti a me a chiedermi scusa (Oh 100 euro di treno andata e ritorno), era l'unica cosa che mi serviva per capire se era degna del mio perdono, guardarla negli occhi e vedere se quello che mi diceva era vero. Non lo ha fatto, quindi tutte le scuse che ha fatto al telefono erano false e per questo io l'ho condannata.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> La prima volta sono scappato di casa a 2 anni. Il ché farebbe pensare qualcuno *oggi*, ma di allora no.


Ma cosa farebbe pensare, essù. A due anni che fuga e fuga, te l'avranno pure raccontato come una di quelle cose buffe o sconsiderate che a volte fanno i bimbi piccolissimi. Certo, a meno che tu non avessi lasciato una letterina con su scritte alcune sconnesse considerazioni new age sul mondo infame e poi la fatidica sentenza "Addio. P.S: mi mancherà la tua tetta." Allora si.


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> e come si vive sapendo di essere imperdonabili per l'altro?


Mah, tolto un pernicioso mal di gola tutto ok.


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mah, tolto un pernicioso mal di gola tutto ok.


spassosissimo. molto meno per lei


----------



## Joey Blow (31 Gennaio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> spassosissimo. molto meno per lei


Ahi-ahi. Cos'abbiamo che non rivà stasera? Giornata pesante in studio? Hai passato tutto il tempo a fotografar cessi (nel senso di sanitari) per qualche pubblicazione a tema? Ti dolgono le giunture? Artrosi cervicale? Dimmi.


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Mi assumo le mie colpe, ma al di là delle mie, anche gli altri ne hanno. Nel caso specifico mi sono sottratto alla situazione per non incentivare ulteriori escalation. A volte si vince la guerra con il ritiro.
> 
> Il ché non ho potuto fare da bambino, anche se mi sono dato da fare. La prima volta sono scappato di casa a 2 anni. Il ché farebbe pensare qualcuno *oggi*, ma di allora no.


Calda comprensione.
Il male che possono fare i genitori (pur per amore e con le migliori intenzioni-di cui è lastricata la strada dell'inferno) a volte è difficile da immaginare e si rischia di parlare a vanvera.
Al confronto tradimenti sessuali ripetuti sono rose profumate.


----------



## Minerva (31 Gennaio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Tu non hai idea cosa mi hanno fatto, i miei carissimi genitori, solo per questo ti *perdono* subito senza pretendere che per questo mi ami follemente :rotfl:
> 
> *Anche mia madre continua a tradirmi, ma io non ci sono.* Ho imparato come evitare i tradimenti. Come tutti i genitori, amano loro figli, ma il lato distruttivo dei miei è troppo forte. Per cui, non volendo combattere tutti i giorni per essere "lasciato in pace" dalle persecuzioni, mi sono allontanato abbastanza già in giovane età. Non era una scelta da ragazzi, ma puro instinto di sopravvivenza.
> 
> Io ora sto bene, anche loro, forse. Non lo so e non mi interessa. Avrei voluto una famiglia meno drammatica. Forse un giorno racconterò tutta la storia, ma ogni tanto svelo un piccolo mistero. Non così oggi, spiacente


sono cose che puoi anche dire con il sorriso sulle labbra ma son sempre macigni sul cuore


----------



## Brunetta (31 Gennaio 2013)

Il perdono può essere anche un percorso interiore del (chiamiamolo così) offeso.
Non è obbligstoriamente condizionato alla dimostrazione del profondo pentimento e del proposito di non peccare più. Queste sono le condizioni della confessione che può esistere solo se ci si reca volontariamente in presenta del sacerdote.
Tra "umani" si perdona ciò che è perdonabile a giudizio dell'offeso.
A mio parere ci sono cose non perdonabili in assoluto.
Paradossalmente Pacciani potrebbe essere perdonato dai parenti delle vittime, mai dalle figlie.


----------



## Gian (31 Gennaio 2013)

se volete dare un potere immenso alla traditrice (o al traditore)
perdonatela/o.

Vi terrà in pugno .


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> se volete dare un potere immenso alla traditrice (o al traditore)
> perdonatela/o.
> 
> Vi terrà in pugno .


Allora troviamo una via di mezzo.

Puniamola
e poi perdoniamola.

Che ne dici?

Così lei mi dirà...
Carino, adesso mi paghi un mese di centro benessere, poi sarò lieta di perdonarti che ne dite?

Oppure uno dice...

Cosa vuoi per perdonarmi?
Che tu mi chiedi scusa.
Tutto qui?
SI.
Bon allora scusa.

Lo farai ancora?
NO.
Bon allora te perdono...


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> se volete dare un potere immenso alla traditrice (o al traditore)
> perdonatela/o.
> 
> Vi terrà in pugno .



:sbatti:


----------



## contepinceton (31 Gennaio 2013)

Tebe ha detto:


> :sbatti:


Giugno
ciccio in pugno!

Ma tanto si resta

comunque

con un pugno di mosche in mano

Dai Tebina...


----------



## Tebe (31 Gennaio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Giugno
> ciccio in pugno!
> 
> Ma tanto si resta
> ...


infatti apprezza che non ho profferito parola.
:blank:


----------



## VikyMaria (31 Gennaio 2013)

Daniele ha detto:


> Non è inzerbinarsi a vita, ma è l'impegno per la riconquista della fiducia, cioè visto che il perdono non è un atto puntuale, ma un percorso, io mi impegno a perdonarti, mentre tu ti impegnerai a dimostrarmi che la mia fiducia è ben riposta. E' un cammino variabile, ma sempre lungo.
> 
> Vedi Simy, se io perdono ed il giorno dopo l'altra persona mi fa ancora del male, non solo non perdono quello che ha fatto il giorno dopo, ma mi incazzo anche per quello del giorno prima, perchè era un cammino che io ho voluto intraprendere e l'altra mi ha solo fottuto alla grande.
> 
> Sai perchè io so che un giorno mi vendicherò di Serena? Perchè io ero disposto a perdonarla, di perdonare la sua totale insensibilità al mio dolore, al lasciare totalmente a mia madre la responsabilità di rimettermi in sesto, mentre il danno lo aveva fatto lei, ma c'era solo un modo per perdonarla, che lei venisse davanti a me a chiedermi scusa (Oh 100 euro di treno andata e ritorno), era l'unica cosa che mi serviva per capire se era degna del mio perdono, guardarla negli occhi e vedere se quello che mi diceva era vero. Non lo ha fatto, quindi tutte le scuse che ha fatto al telefono erano false e per questo io l'ho condannata.



[h=3]Genesi 22,2[/h]"[...]_“Prendi tuo figlio, il tuo unico figlio che ami, Isacco, và nel  territorio di Moria e offrilo in olocausto su di un monte che io ti  indicherò”[...]"


...poi ovviamente il sacrificio fu evitato ma..... MADDAIII!!!!! Altro che integralismo qui..... _


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa farebbe pensare, essù. A due anni che fuga e fuga, te l'avranno pure raccontato come una di quelle cose buffe o sconsiderate che a volte fanno i bimbi piccolissimi. Certo, a meno che tu non avessi lasciato una letterina con su scritte alcune sconnesse considerazioni new age sul mondo infame e poi la fatidica sentenza "Addio. P.S: mi mancherà la tua tetta." Allora si.


Il mondo a due anni di età è molto diverso. E' concreto, senza teorie, senza obblighi e doveri, con tanto coraggio di vivere e voglia di fare, comprendere, imparare. Mi ricordo benissimo come sono uscito ... dalla porta accostata, percorso l'allora lungo corridoio fino alle scale, poi ogni scaletta pazientemente una per una, verso il portone, occasionalmente aperto. Un'altra scaletta, ed ero nel mondo. Le mattonelle del marciapiede, le fessure, e là, non molto lontano un po' di prato. Un alberello, tanto alto. Poi il parco. La siepe, altissima. Gli uccellini a litigare per un pezzo di pane. Poi la strada, il tram. Troppo grande, troppo rumore. Via, via. Verso la piazza, sempre lungo il marciapiede, ad osservare i cani che fanno la cacca e loro padroni che fanno finta di non vedere. E' un curioso mondo, dove si vede ancora bene sotto le gonne e sotto le giacche, dove entrano ed escono le mani in modo strano, ma è tutto normale. Arrivato in piazza poi, non sapevo dove andare. Sulla destra il grattacielo. Sì, pensavo, forse. Mi hanno trovato, mentre stavo pensando come attraversare la strada, troppo larga per farla in una sola volta ... fine della storia.


----------



## JON (1 Febbraio 2013)

oceansize ha detto:


> esatto, anche io la vedo così, ad un certo punto senti che la situazione ti sta stretta.
> in questo caso, secondo me, oltre alla rabbia e al dolore c'è anche l'orgoglio, nel senso che io questa liberazione non te la voglio concedere, devi marcire nei tuoi sensi di colpa, non te la do vinta, non va tutto bene, fanculo!
> mi sono fatta prendere la mano, ma era per rendere l'idea.
> che poi, orgoglio? boh forse un po', ma poi passa anche quello, *vuoi solo liberarti*.
> forse l'orgoglio c'è quando* non vuoi ammettere a te stesso che nessuno è perfetto e che tutti possono sbagliare, anche tu stesso*.


Penso che tendiamo a delegare le nostre aspettative da una parte e a nascondere la testa sotto terra dall'altra. Quando si giunge al punto di rottura l'unica strada percorribile e la liberazione.

Personalmente mi è capitato di "perdonare" prima che quella rottura avvenisse. Sono bastati i miei sentori a far scattare la molla quando ancora restavano infondati. Era per me, lucido quanto mai, un modo per bruciare le tappe di una eventuale crisi. Purtroppo era il mio percorso che, in anticipo oltretutto, non trovò alcun riscontro pratico in quello della persona che riceveva la mia dichiarazione.

Per me però rappresentò liberazione nel momento in cui accettavo la realtà. Rifiutarla, o non ammetterla come dici tu, non poteva portarmi da nessuna parte.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

davvero, m'interessa la condizione di chi sta con una persona sapendo di fare consapevolmente del male senza avere giustificazioni a cui aggrapparsi.
perché?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il mondo a due anni di età è molto diverso. E' concreto, senza teorie, senza obblighi e doveri, con tanto coraggio di vivere e voglia di fare, comprendere, imparare. Mi ricordo benissimo come sono uscito ... dalla porta accostata, percorso l'allora lungo corridoio fino alle scale, poi ogni scaletta pazientemente una per una, verso il portone, occasionalmente aperto. Un'altra scaletta, ed ero nel mondo. Le mattonelle del marciapiede, le fessure, e là, non molto lontano un po' di prato. Un alberello, tanto alto. Poi il parco. La siepe, altissima. Gli uccellini a litigare per un pezzo di pane. Poi la strada, il tram. Troppo grande, troppo rumore. Via, via. Verso la piazza, sempre lungo il marciapiede, ad osservare i cani che fanno la cacca e loro padroni che fanno finta di non vedere. E' un curioso mondo, dove si vede ancora bene sotto le gonne e sotto le giacche, dove entrano ed escono le mani in modo strano, ma è tutto normale. Arrivato in piazza poi, non sapevo dove andare. Sulla destra il grattacielo. Sì, pensavo, forse. Mi hanno trovato, mentre stavo pensando come attraversare la strada, troppo larga per farla in una sola volta ... fine della storia.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> davvero, m'interessa la condizione di chi sta con una persona sapendo di fare consapevolmente del male senza avere giustificazioni a cui aggrapparsi.
> perché?


Perché?
Egoismo.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Il mondo a due anni di età è molto diverso. E' concreto, senza teorie, senza obblighi e doveri, con tanto coraggio di vivere e voglia di fare, comprendere, imparare. Mi ricordo benissimo come sono uscito ... dalla porta accostata, percorso l'allora lungo corridoio fino alle scale, poi ogni scaletta pazientemente una per una, verso il portone, occasionalmente aperto. Un'altra scaletta, ed ero nel mondo. Le mattonelle del marciapiede, le fessure, e là, non molto lontano un po' di prato. Un alberello, tanto alto. Poi il parco. La siepe, altissima. Gli uccellini a litigare per un pezzo di pane. Poi la strada, il tram. Troppo grande, troppo rumore. Via, via. Verso la piazza, sempre lungo il marciapiede, ad osservare i cani che fanno la cacca e loro padroni che fanno finta di non vedere. E' un curioso mondo, dove si vede ancora bene sotto le gonne e sotto le giacche, dove entrano ed escono le mani in modo strano, ma è tutto normale. Arrivato in piazza poi, non sapevo dove andare. Sulla destra il grattacielo. Sì, pensavo, forse. Mi hanno trovato, mentre stavo pensando come attraversare la strada, troppo larga per farla in una sola volta ... fine della storia.


Anche mia figlia scappó a due anni, ma non di casa. Da una festa di matrimonio.


----------



## Lui (1 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Anche mia figlia scappó a due anni, ma non di casa. Da una festa di matrimonio.


TU e JB siete la coppia più bella del mondo.


----------



## oscuro (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Tebe*



Tebe ha detto:


> Non lo so per gli altri, ma l'orgoglio nelle questioni d'amore è una stronzata che fa più male che bene.
> Ed è una stronzata colossale.
> Ho visto storie distrutte per l'orgoglio.
> 
> E per come sono fatta io, se l'orgoglio impedisce di perdonare, è perchè l'amore è meno del suddetto orgoglio.


Questo post ha colto la mia attenzione.Questo è il pensiero di tebe,frutto del suo vissuto del suo storico,e anche io credo che l'ECCESSIVO ORGOGLIO sia una GRANDE LIMITE e purtroppo per me lo è stato!Io aggiungo che la mancanza di orgoglio e di amor proprio è una stronzata colossale,ho visto storie distrutte per questo,per perdoni elargiti con troppa facilità!La mancanza di orgoglio spesso provoca nell'altro la disistima,e non c'è cosa peggiore di perdere il rispetto per la persona.....!!


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

certo, pratica evasa? tutto a posto ? ammesso che anche tu ti senta imperdonabile (ma credo che ci siano altri equilibri fra te e tuo marito)ha senso vivere una vita in cui si è perennemente in difettodi onestà?
fa ridere questa mia domanda?chi se ne frega





Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> Perché?
> Egoismo.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

e non mi dite _per me lafedeltàsessuale non è importante _perché conta il male che sente l'altro , non il valore che date voi.
voi è inteso per chi vive in questo modo


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, pratica evasa? tutto a posto ? ammesso che anche tu ti senta imperdonabile (ma credo che ci siano altri equilibri fra te e tuo marito)ha senso vivere una vita in cui si è perennemente in difettodi onestà?
> fa ridere questa mia domanda?chi se ne frega


Ma più che ridere proprio non ha alcun senso fatta a qualcuno che già s'è fatto tutto il suo bel percorso interno ed è arrivato ad altre conclusioni.


----------



## Tebe (1 Febbraio 2013)

Min...che hai mangiato a colazione?
Aculei?
Il parrucchiere ti ha sbagliato la tinta?



:mrgreen:


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma più che ridere proprio non ha alcun senso fatta a qualcuno che già s'è fatto tutto il suo bel percorso interno ed è arrivato ad altre conclusioni.


ma perché non ci racconti come ci sei arrivato tu?
non basta fare le pulci a tizio e a caio; vogliamo conoscerti in tutta il tuo splendore.
non tela puoi cavare sempre con le manfrine
tu scrivi e io imparo, dai


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> ma perché non ci racconti come ci sei arrivato tu?
> non basta fare le pulci a tizio e a caio; vogliamo conoscerti in tutta il tuo splendore.
> non tela puoi cavare sempre con le manfrine
> tu scrivi e io imparo, dai


Ah no. Ognuno deve fare il suo percorso personalissimo. Altrimenti non funziona, nè in un senso, nè nell'altro. Tu hai perdonato, no? E allora.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ah no. Ognuno deve fare il suo percorso personalissimo. Altrimenti non funziona, nè in un senso, nè nell'altro. Tu hai perdonato, no? E allora.


racconta perché sei imperdonabile, tua moglie come la vede?
hai figli?
come mai così giovane già stanco del matrimonio? sei sempre srtato così?
dovrei concludere con ti tocchi ma non èilcaso


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> racconta perché sei imperdonabile, tua moglie come la vede?
> hai figli?
> come mai così giovane già stanco del matrimonio? sei sempre srtato così?
> dovrei concludere con ti tocchi ma non èilcaso


Ma cos'è tutta sta curiosità? Qua hai esempi di traditori da manuale Cencelli del tradimento (il Conte, Lothar, gente d'alta scuola), chiedi a loro.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cos'è tutta sta curiosità? Qua hai esempi di traditori da manuale Cencelli del tradimento (il Conte, Lothar, gente d'alta scuola), chiedi a loro.


tanta curiosità per gli altri, tante domande a loro, mai risposte.
ok


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> tanta curiosità per gli altri, tante domande a loro, mai risposte.
> ok


Mi pare che quell'ok sia per noi equanime, stante la tua ritrosia a parlar di te salvo che per accidentali cazzate.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi pare che quell'ok sia per noi equanime, stante la tua ritrosia a parlar di te salvo che per accidentali cazzate.


non è colpa mia se sei arrivato parecchio tempo dopo.
di certo non replico .sta di fatto che di me si sa età, lavoro, famiglia, pensieri parole opere ed omissioni
è una leggenda quella che non parli di me perché nel tempo ho detto, eccome se ho detto
sempre in chiaro, mai in privato e mi sono espressa su tutto 
tu rinfaccile cose scritte agli altri senza aver detto nulla di te .è scorretto
ma poco male


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non è colpa mia se sei arrivato parecchio tempo dopo.
> di certo non replico .sta di fatto che di me si sa età, lavoro, famiglia, pensieri parole opere ed omissioni
> è una leggenda quella che non parli di me perché nel tempo ho detto, eccome se ho detto
> sempre in chiaro, mai in privato e mi sono espressa su tutto
> ...



Ma anche io ho scritto di me. Se non hai letto o non te ne fregava all'epoca non possa farci nulla. Paganini non ripete. E poi io mi baso su quello che le presono scrivono di loro sponte, e casomai mi limito a fare qualche associazione. Non faccio interrogatori.


----------



## Gian (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Allora troviamo una via di mezzo.
> Puniamola e poi perdoniamola.
> Che ne dici? Così lei mi dirà...
> carino, adesso mi paghi un mese di centro benessere, poi sarò lieta di perdonarti che ne dite?
> ...


visto che hai risposto, senza usare faccine (secondo me, senza senso, perchè appunto
non consentono al forumista di cogliere il senso della risposta), replico.
Secondo me non si deve perdonare e neppure punire nessuno.
Se ne scaturisce una crisi familiare, come spesso purtroppo accade, credo che sia già sufficiente
per considerarla una pena, nel senso di afflizione pura e semplice. Un dramma vero in molti casi.
Ci si può perdonare, scusare, vicendevolmente, ma ho sempre la sensazione 
(io ritengo così) che si tratti di parole scritte sulla battigia del mare.
ripeto, in una situazione di estrema debolezza del tradito o di rapporto sbilanciato
elargire perdoni può essere il peggior modo per rinforzare l'altro in un vero
e proprio "match" sentimentale, e d'altro canto può risultare addirittura 
offensivo.
Se la tipa c'è stata bene in quel rapporto di tradimento, cosa diavolo si perdona 
a fare? Non c'è nulla da perdonare, lo ha fatto e basta.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

*Leggere*

Minerva è stupendo.

Leggere Gioacchino, no.


Leggerli assieme è da sballo. Ci fai certe figure Gioacchino che al tuo posto andrei a scrivere, ciao ciao.


----------



## Lui (1 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Minerva è stupendo.
> 
> Leggere Gioacchino, no.
> 
> ...


non capisco, ma è normale, il perchè tu debba finire ogni tua frase con il saluto. sempre sto ciao ciao. mha.


----------



## Ultimo (1 Febbraio 2013)

lui ha detto:


> non capisco, ma è normale, il perchè tu debba finire ogni tua frase con il saluto. sempre sto ciao ciao. mha.



Se ti sto antipatico scrivilo! non avere ne remore ne timori, no sai, noto sempre che mi stai addosso! come ad esempio  io su Gioacchino no? 

Cioè io non sto addosso a Gioacchino, gli piacerebbe visto l'uso ed abuso di termometri:mrgreen:, ma sai mi dice sempre ciao ciao, ed io non capisco, tu capisci?


----------



## Quibbelqurz (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


>


si vede che ti sei fatto il mondo nemico tuo e non hai più l'ottimismo di una volta. io ho ritrovato il mio e ne vado fiero.


----------



## Chiara Matraini (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo, pratica evasa? tutto a posto ? ammesso che anche tu ti senta imperdonabile (ma credo che ci siano altri equilibri fra te e tuo marito)ha senso vivere una vita in cui si è perennemente in difettodi onestà?
> fa ridere questa mia domanda?chi se ne frega





Minerva ha detto:


> certo, pratica evasa? tutto a posto ? ammesso che anche tu ti senta imperdonabile (ma credo che ci siano altri equilibri fra te e tuo marito)ha senso vivere una vita in cui si è perennemente in difettodi onestà?
> fa ridere questa mia domanda?chi se ne frega


No, la domanda non fa ridere.
Ma nella vita non esiste solo il difetto di onestà, o meglio non esistono solo i difetti propri.
Comunque: succede che gli attori della mia coppia cambiano, se ne parla, si cerca di ricalibrare. Su certe cose si addiviene a un compromesso, su altre uno dei due fa finta di non sentire. 
Io non possa passare la vita a pregare una persona di rivedere certe posizioni per me, e l'altra persona sa bene che a momenti questo suo atteggiamento di non condivisione ci farà allontanare.
La pratica viene evasa, pur considerando che io sono sempre e comunque disponibile a ulteriori revisioni che abbiano come scopo il miglioramento.
Di certo questo non è un amore così ardente, così come viene inteso dalla maggior parte della gente.
Di certo questa situazione nasce da percorsi personali basati sull'egoismo, che alla fine sta alla base della vita.
Di certo io non sono una donna paziente e amorevole come Diletta.
Parlate di perdono.
Io perdono e vado avanti quotidianamente in tante cose, a prescindere, senza clamori, e senza secondi fini.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> si vede che ti sei fatto il mondo nemico tuo e non hai più l'ottimismo di una volta. io ho ritrovato il mio e ne vado fiero.


Ma il tuo non è ottimismo, tutt'al più inconsapevolezza.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> visto che hai risposto, senza usare faccine (secondo me, senza senso, perchè appunto
> non consentono al forumista di cogliere il senso della risposta), replico.
> Secondo me non si deve perdonare e neppure punire nessuno.
> Se ne scaturisce una crisi familiare, come spesso purtroppo accade, credo che sia già sufficiente
> ...


:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, la domanda non fa ridere.
> Ma nella vita non esiste solo il difetto di onestà, o meglio non esistono solo i difetti propri.
> Comunque: succede che gli attori della mia coppia cambiano, se ne parla, si cerca di ricalibrare. Su certe cose si addiviene a un compromesso, su altre uno dei due fa finta di non sentire.
> Io non possa passare la vita a pregare una persona di rivedere certe posizioni per me, e l'altra persona sa bene che a momenti questo suo atteggiamento di non condivisione ci farà allontanare.
> ...


Vero...
Ma ocio...
CHe essere perdonevole con gli altri
non è garanzia di perdono...

La parabola del servo malvagio docet.:singleeye:


----------



## Gian (1 Febbraio 2013)

si si 
adesso mando un ladro a svuotarvi l'appartamento,
lo vedrete subito il perdono , l'astinenza e il porgi l'altra guancia.


----------



## Gian (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :singleeye:


cosa vuol dire questo occhio Polifemo style ...


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

Chiara Matraini ha detto:


> No, la domanda non fa ridere.
> Ma nella vita non esiste solo il difetto di onestà, o meglio non esistono solo i difetti propri.
> Comunque: succede che gli attori della mia coppia cambiano, se ne parla, si cerca di ricalibrare. Su certe cose si addiviene a un compromesso, su altre uno dei due fa finta di non sentire.
> Io non possa passare la vita a pregare una persona di rivedere certe posizioni per me, e l'altra persona sa bene che a momenti questo suo atteggiamento di non condivisione ci farà allontanare.
> ...


la mia domanda era per gli imperdonabili; questo è un discorso fatto da chi ritiene di avere comunque argomenti a giustificazione che possono portare ad un eventuale perdono.
giudicarsi imperdonabili significa essere consapevoli di farlo solo esclusivamente per il puro egosmo di cui parlavi


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia domanda era per gli imperdonabili; questo è un discorso fatto da chi ritiene di avere comunque argomenti a giustificazione che possono portare ad un eventuale perdono.
> giudicarsi imperdonabili significa essere consapevoli di farlo solo esclusivamente per il puro egosmo di cui parlavi



Ma è chiaro ed evidente che quando uno tradisce il motivo principe, la molla di tutto è l'egoismo. Non è che si tradisce per altri motivi. Ci possono essere motivazioni collaterali, sicuramente le più svariate, ma non c'è una strada che porta al tradimento pavimentata d'oro, ed un'altra che è lastricata di letame. Non ci sono tradimenti "nobili". Prima di tradire ci sono sempre, SEMPRE altre scelte da poter fare, non facili, dolorose e quello che vuoi, ma di solito si sceglie la via più facile, e lo si fa per egoismo. Per quello dico che fai domande assurde, distinguo strupidi e, in genere, elucubrazioni mentali tarate che non portano da nessuna parte se non a conclusioni sbagliate.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma è chiaro ed evidente che quando uno tradisce il motivo principe, la molla di tutto è l'egoismo. Non è che si tradisce per altri motivi. Ci possono essere motivazioni collaterali, sicuramente le più svariate, ma non c'è una strada che porta al tradimento pavimentata d'oro, ed un'altra che è lastricata di letame. Non ci sono tradimenti "nobili". Prima di tradire ci sono sempre, SEMPRE altre scelte da poter fare, non facili, dolorose e quello che vuoi, ma di solito si sceglie la via più facile, e lo si fa per egoismo. Per quello dico che fai domande assurde, distinguo strupidi e, in genere, elucubrazioni mentali tarate che non portano da nessuna parte se non a conclusioni sbagliate.


certo che la molla è l'egoismo .
ma esistono "momenti" , "situazioni", "carenze" etc che possono portare a tradire.nel tuo caso appare quasi una malcelata soddisfazione compiaciuta .
 non è scontato che si tradisca sempre e soltanto per il gusto di farlo avendo preso una responsabilità con una donna, della quale nessuno ti ha obbligato


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> certo che la molla è l'egoismo .
> ma esistono "momenti" , "situazioni", "carenze" etc che possono portare a tradire.nel tuo caso appare quasi una malcelata soddisfazione compiaciuta .
> non è scontato che si tradisca sempre e soltanto per il gusto di farlo avendo preso una responsabilità con una donna, della quale nessuno ti ha obbligato


Ma io non dico che si tradisce sempre per il gusto di farlo. Dico che esiste sempre, SEMPRE la possibilità di scelta e che le attenuanti, tutte le possibili attenuanti del mondo dico, non ti toglieranno mai il peso di quello che scegli. Il tradimento, signora mia, non è una strada in salita, è una ripida discesa senza freni. E non macerarsi e struggersi nei sensi di colpa non vuol dire compiacersi. Tu non lo capisci perchè, come altre qui dentro, non sai di che parli.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma io non dico che si tradisce sempre per il gusto di farlo. Dico che esiste sempre, SEMPRE la possibilità di scelta e che le attenuanti, tutte le possibili attenuanti del mondo dico, non ti toglieranno mai il peso di quello che scegli. Il tradimento, signora mia, non è una strada in salita, è una ripida discesa senza freni. *E non macerarsi e struggersi nei sensi di colpa non vuol dire compiacers*i***. Tu non lo capisci perchè, come altre qui dentro, *non sai di che parli*.


conte 2, la vendetta.
bene




ps ma una via di mezzo no?


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

non ho capito perché ti porti in giro ultimo...ma non fai prima a metterlo in firma?ehm...è una firma.
ciao ciao


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> conte 2, la vendetta.
> bene
> 
> 
> ...


Non so a cosa tu ti rifersca quando mi paragoni al Conte, quello che ti posso dire che in questi casi sono proprio le vie di mezzo che portano ai danni.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> non ho capito perché ti porti in giro ultimo...ma non fai prima a metterlo in firma?ehm...è una firma.
> ciao ciao


Ciao Miciona.


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

ora che ci penso se non ho idea è perché non l'ho voluta avere, mica è un caso


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> cosa vuol dire questo occhio Polifemo style ...


smeraldo.
Hai scritto un bel post e mi è piaciuto.


----------



## lothar57 (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> smeraldo.
> Hai scritto un bel post e mi è piaciuto.



baciamo le mani Boss.......


----------



## tesla (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Vero...
> Ma ocio...
> CHe essere perdonevole con gli altri
> non è garanzia di perdono...
> ...



il perdono si fa per sè stessi. 
l'ho capito stando qui dentro. all'inizio no, credevo che tutti quello che mi consigliavano di perdonare fossero pazzi o non sapessero che rabbia si può provare.
invece poi dopo mesi di sofferenza ho capito che "il rancore è pensare di uccidere il proprio nemico bevendo del veleno".
si perdona, per star bene. si perdona quando ci si riesce perchè si è elaborato qualcosa.
non si perdona per "l'altro/a", ma per smettere di avvelenarsi.
poi che il perdonato se lo meriti oppure no, poco importa e peggio per lui, in caso negativo


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> la mia domanda era per gli imperdonabili; questo è un discorso fatto da chi ritiene di avere comunque argomenti a giustificazione che possono portare ad un eventuale perdono.
> giudicarsi imperdonabili significa essere consapevoli di farlo solo esclusivamente per il puro egosmo di cui parlavi


Giudicarsi imperdonabili.
E' il peccato di Giuda Iscariota.
Che appunto non verrà perdonato, e si suicida.

Pietro invece viene perdonato.
Perchè pentitosi
pianse amaramente.

Però se devo essere sincero,
nella vita mi è capitato di chiedere il perdono.
E di vedere che dall'altra parte si intende, un modo per cui mi sono mostrato debole, e invece di ottenere il perdono richiesto ho ottenuto un inasprimento della pena.

Per cui 
mi sono visto costretto ad agire di conseguenza.

Ossia fanculizzare.


----------



## Gian (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> smeraldo.
> Hai scritto un bel post e mi è piaciuto.


benissimo.
Ora ti do il codice IBAN per l'accredito sul mio conto 

Quello che volevo anche dire è semplice : se una persona non ha nulla
da perdonarsi, perchè magari è stata bene, ergo non c'è nulla da perdonare,
perchè farlo?
A parte il fatto che ti pone in una posizione di inferiorità pazzesca,
e cioè nella situazione di elargire ulteriori perdoni.


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> il perdono si fa per sè stessi.
> l'ho capito stando qui dentro. all'inizio no, credevo che tutti quello che mi consigliavano di perdonare fossero pazzi o non sapessero che rabbia si può provare.
> invece poi dopo mesi di sofferenza ho capito che "il rancore è pensare di uccidere il proprio nemico bevendo del veleno".
> si perdona, per star bene. si perdona quando ci si riesce perchè si è elaborato qualcosa.
> ...


La parabola del servo malvagio docet.:singleeye:


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

ospite "g" ha detto:


> benissimo.
> Ora ti do il codice IBAN per l'accredito sul mio conto
> 
> Quello che volevo anche dire è semplice : se una persona non ha nulla
> ...


Molte persone sono così:
Loro ritengono di non avere MAI nulla di farsi perdonare dagli altri.
Ma imputano una montagna di mancanze agli altri.

Ma sono d'accordo con Tesla.
Il perdono serve per prima istanza a fare star bene me con me stesso.

Perchè è anche vero che uno può dire:
Per il male che mi hai fatto ti perdono, però ora le nostre strade si dividono, in pace, serenità senza tanti casini, perchè è giusto così.

Ricordiamoci sempre una cosa.
Quando il figliuol prodigo decide di tornare da suo padre a chiedere scusa, spera di essere annoverato come l'ultimo dei servi, non certo ad essere riabilitato dal padre.
Viene riabilitato non certo per i suoi meriti, ma per la bontà e grandezza d'animo del padre.
E appunto assistiamo alle rimostranze dell'altro figlio, che dice, ma come a me non hai mai riservato sto trattamento di favore.

Invece ci sono figli, che invocano il perdono, per poi poter fregare tutti i beni di quel povero padre.

Mio padre mi ha sempre perdonato.
Ma sempre dato poi in mano gli strumenti per riparare il danno.
Altrimenti diceva troppo comodo.

Ho perdonato mia figlia per aver smarrito 50 euro.
Tuttavia ci fu:
Saltata gita a Gardaland
Un mese via pc.
Dieci settimane senza paghetta.

Se non l'avessi perdonata...
Da me non avrebbe avuto neanche più niente, no?


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Giudicarsi imperdonabili.
> E' il peccato di Giuda Iscariota.
> Che appunto non verrà perdonato, e si suicida.
> 
> ...


io penso che arrivare a giudicarsi imperdonabili equivalga a condannare noi per primi molto severamente il tradimento.
un nonsense pazzesco


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io penso che arrivare a giudicarsi imperdonabili equivalga a condannare noi per primi molto severamente il tradimento.
> un nonsense pazzesco


Il peccato di GIuda no?
Poi già che ti sento perchè hai scritto conte2 la vendetta?

Ricominci con le tue pecole?


----------



## tesla (1 Febbraio 2013)

mamma mia conte in paragone hanno avuto una pena più lieve i due di novi


----------



## lunaiena (1 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> il perdono si fa per sè stessi.
> l'ho capito stando qui dentro. all'inizio no, credevo che tutti quello che mi consigliavano di perdonare fossero pazzi o non sapessero che rabbia si può provare.
> invece poi dopo mesi di sofferenza ho capito che "il rancore è pensare di uccidere il proprio nemico bevendo del veleno".
> si perdona, per star bene. si perdona quando ci si riesce perchè si è elaborato qualcosa.
> ...


concordo....
ma io lo chiamo stare in pace con me stessa...
e tutto il mondo fuori...


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> mamma mia conte in paragone hanno avuto una pena più lieve i due di novi


Senti.
La colpa è di mia moglie.
Colpevole di avere dato in mano 
a lei una banconota da 50 euro.

E lei è lì con sta banconota in mano con la sua amica.

Io sono impegnato con un allievo.

Lei mi fa esco e vado a comperare dei quaderni.

Le dico, ferma che ti cambio i soldi, che se li perdi.

Ma niente...

Le dico, prenditi una borsetta, che nelle tasche dei pantaloncini li perdi.

Vanno.
Comperano.
Perdono il resto e se ne accorgono in gelateria dove appunto....

Tornano da me...
Mi ridono in faccia dicendo che cosa vuoi che sia per 30 euro.

Le prendo per i capelli e le trascino in giro per vedere se troviamo sti soldi.

Niente.

Allora mi chiedono il gelato.
I miei occhi sputano fiamme.

Come faccio ad insegnare i valori del denaro, se non mostro la fatica e il dolore per guadagnarlo eh?

Tu prova a saltare la rata di un mutuo.
Prova a metterti nei guai con un istituto di credito e poi mi dici.

Masssiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiiii....siam donneeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....siam sbadateeeeeeeeeeeeeeee....


----------



## tesla (1 Febbraio 2013)

no ridere perchè hanno perso dei soldi no, non lo accetterei.
mia mamma mi ha fatto dei culi tali,  che non ho mai perso niente.
ho passato metà della mia vita con la chiave di casa appesa al collo con un laccetto, fai tu 
e ancora adesso se perdo un euro ci rimango malissimo


----------



## contepinceton (1 Febbraio 2013)

tesla ha detto:


> no ridere perchè hanno perso dei soldi no, non lo accetterei.
> mia mamma mi ha fatto dei culi tali,  che non ho mai perso niente.
> ho passato metà della mia vita con la chiave di casa appesa al collo con un laccetto, fai tu
> e ancora adesso se perdo un euro ci rimango malissimo


Sai sono stato spesso accusato di essere lassista no?

Benissimus...

Ho mostrato il lato tristo...

No?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> io penso che arrivare a giudicarsi imperdonabili equivalga a condannare noi per primi molto severamente il tradimento.
> un nonsense pazzesco


Un baro non sa forse di essere un baro e che barare a carte è illegale? Oppure è un baro inconsapevole o con i sensi di colpa? Ma tu, esattamente, dopo non so quanti anni di forum e quindici milioni di messaggi, dopo aver parlato e riparlato e sviscerato gli stessi argomenti da tutti i punti di vista, dopo esserti persa su millemila sofismi, che peraltro manco dai l'aria di capire tu stessa, come fai a stare ancora con ste pippe mentali, e pure a cinquant'anni?


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un baro non sa forse di essere un baro e che barare a carte è illegale? Oppure è un baro inconsapevole o con i sensi di colpa? Ma tu, esattamente, dopo non so quanti anni di forum e quindici milioni di messaggi, dopo aver parlato e riparlato e sviscerato gli stessi argomenti da tutti i punti di vista, dopo esserti persa su millemila sofismi, che peraltro manco dai l'aria di capire tu stessa, come fai a stare ancora con ste pippe mentali, e pure a cinquant'anni?


Paragone fuori luogo. Un baro imbroglia un estraneo (che magari imbroglierebbe altrettanto volentieri), non è un traditore. Il tradimento si definisce tale proprio perché compiuto nei confronti qualcuno che si aspetta lealtà perché le è stata promessa. Infatti tu hai detto poco fa che "nulla toglie il peso di ciò che si compie" in che cosa consiste il peso o la consapevolezza di essere imperdonabile con la mancanza di sensi di colpa?                                                        P.S. Quel post di ultimo era già abbastanza fastidioso la prima volta


----------



## Minerva (1 Febbraio 2013)

boh
ad  occhio e croce però penso proprio che batterai di gran lunga la mia media





Joey Blow ha detto:


> Un baro non sa forse di essere un baro e che barare a carte è illegale? Oppure è un baro inconsapevole o con i sensi di colpa? Ma tu, esattamente, dopo non so quanti anni di forum e quindici milioni di messaggi, dopo aver parlato e riparlato e sviscerato gli stessi argomenti da tutti i punti di vista, dopo esserti persa su millemila sofismi, che peraltro manco dai l'aria di capire tu stessa, come fai a stare ancora con ste pippe mentali, e pure a cinquant'anni?


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Paragone fuori luogo. Un baro imbroglia un estraneo (che magari imbroglierebbe altrettanto volentieri), non è un traditore. I*l tradimento si definisce tale proprio perché compiuto nei confronti qualcuno che si aspetta lealtà perché le è stata promessa.* Infatti tu hai detto poco fa che "nulla toglie il peso di ciò che si compie" in che cosa consiste il peso o la consapevolezza di essere imperdonabile con la mancanza di sensi di colpa?                                                        P.S. Quel post di ultimo era già abbastanza fastidioso la prima volta


Perchè quando uno si siede ad un tavolo da gioco ci si aspetta che poi Bari (o Taranto)?

P.S: eh, lo so. Porta pazienza.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Minerva ha detto:


> boh
> ad  occhio e croce però penso proprio che batterai di gran lunga la mia media


Boh, mi pare che tra me e te tutte ste paranoie non sia io a farmele. Anzi, diciamo proprio che noi due non siamo certo in competizione.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Perchè quando uno si siede ad un tavolo da gioco ci si aspetta che poi Bari (o Taranto)?
> 
> P.S: eh, lo so. Porta pazienza.


Sì. Lo mette in conto. E' gioco d'azzardo! E userà precauzioni e cautele per non farsi fregare. Ma se una s'è messa un bel vestito bianco e con un bouquet in mano e ha giurato a un tizio in abito da cerimonia fedeltà davanti ad amici e parenti e magari ci ha fatto figli (e viceversa) si aspetta che i patti siano rispettati.E non dirmi che dovevo dirtelo io perché Bari o Lecce.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Sì. Lo mette in conto. E' gioco d'azzardo! E userà precauzioni e cautele per non farsi fregare. Ma se una s'è messa un bel vestito bianco e con un bouquet in mano e ha giurato a un tizio in abito da cerimonia fedeltà davanti ad amici e parenti e magari ci ha fatto figli (e viceversa) si aspetta che i patti siano rispettati.E non dirmi che dovevo dirtelo io perché Bari o Lecce.


Non so se hai presente, ma ti assicuro che ci si aspetta che i patti vengano rispettati molto più nel gioco d'azzardo che non nella media dei matrimoni. Ma tranquillo proprio.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Non so se hai presente, ma ti assicuro che ci si aspetta che i patti vengano rispettati molto più nel gioco d'azzardo che non nella media dei matrimoni. Ma tranquillo proprio.


Io ho sempre rifiutato proposte di gioco d'azzardo perché non mi fidavo mentre mi sono sposata. Scema io.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Io ho sempre rifiutato proposte di gioco d'azzardo perché non mi fidavo mentre mi sono sposata. Scema io.


Mi spiace.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Mi spiace.


Cosa? Che non abbia mai giocato d'azzardo? Che mi sia sposata? Che sia scema? :mrgreen:


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> Cosa? Che non abbia mai giocato d'azzardo? Che mi sia sposata? Che sia scema? :mrgreen:


Che t'ha detto male.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che t'ha detto male.


:sonar: non ho capito.


----------



## Joey Blow (1 Febbraio 2013)

Brunetta ha detto:


> :sonar: non ho capito.


Che ti abbia detto male col matrimonio.


----------



## Brunetta (1 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Che ti abbia detto male col matrimonio.


Però poi mi sono separata :mrgreen::mrgreen:


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma il tuo non è ottimismo, tutt'al più inconsapevolezza.


non hai proprio capito nulla, perché non vuoi ed è inutile proseguire. se non vuoi dialogare ma solo sparare cazzate, lo puoi fare con chi ti ascolta, ma non con me. vai tranquillo per la tua via e io per la mia, non ci abbiamo più nulla da dire.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non hai proprio capito nulla, perché non vuoi ed è inutile proseguire. se non vuoi dialogare ma solo sparare cazzate, lo puoi fare con chi ti ascolta, ma non con me. vai tranquillo per la tua via e io per la mia, non ci abbiamo più nulla da dire.


Ma come potrei mai prenderti sul serio quando tenti di propinarmi il film (tratto da una storia vera) di quando sei *consapevolmente* scappato di casa non a quindici, non a dieci, non ad otto, non a sei, ma a DUE anni, con tanto di romanzati ricordi farlocchi? Ma chi è tra me e te che spara cazzate, oh? Sei stupido? Tu sei inconsapevole proprio perchè la realtà è qualcosa che ti tocca molto di striscio, ti fai il tuo cinematografo personalissimo in testa, lo sostituisci a quello che vedi e morta lì. 

P.S: ci abbiamo. Tu ci hai il dente avvelenato con me perchè ti affamo il server, dai. Onesto. Ma io ti volevo pure dare dieci euro, che Sbriciolata, sempre attenta ai problemi sociali, mi aveva giustamente sensibilizzato. Li vuoi?


----------



## Ultimo (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> non hai proprio capito nulla, perché non vuoi ed è inutile proseguire. se non vuoi dialogare ma solo sparare cazzate, lo puoi fare con chi ti ascolta, ma non con me. vai tranquillo per la tua via e io per la mia, non ci abbiamo più nulla da dire.



J and bì non capisce nulla? senta Admin la smetta eh! lui è così perchè è così, nature! e se alza la voce, dice parolacce, è volgare con gli uomini e con le donne, se spara cazzate etc etc etc etc etc E' SOLO PERCHE' J and bì HA RAGIONE, CHIARO ADMIN? 

Scusate lo sfogo ma admin talvolta mi fa incazzare!! chi paga il server?


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come potrei mai prenderti sul serio quando tenti di propinarmi il film (tratto da una storia vera) di quando sei *consapevolmente* scappato di casa non a quindici, non a dieci, non ad otto, non a sei, ma a DUE anni, con tanto di romanzati ricordi farlocchi? Ma chi è tra me e te che spara cazzate, oh? Sei stupido? Tu sei inconsapevole proprio perchè la realtà è qualcosa che ti tocca molto di striscio, ti fai il tuo cinematografo personalissimo in testa, lo sostituisci a quello che vedi e morta lì.
> 
> P.S: ci abbiamo. Tu ci hai il dente avvelenato con me perchè ti affamo il server, dai. Onesto. Ma io ti volevo pure dare dieci euro, che Sbriciolata, sempre attenta ai problemi sociali, mi aveva giustamente sensibilizzato. Li vuoi?



:carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
Ma senti ti stai facendo ogni giorno che passa femmina...
altro che maschio dominante alfa....oramai sei all'omega eh?

Uno come quibbel...

Il dente avvelenato?

Joey con Quibbel stai prendendo un grosso granchio...

E lui ti stupirà con effetti specialiiiiiiiiii:rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl::rotfl:


----------



## contepinceton (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> J and bì non capisce nulla? senta Admin la smetta eh! lui è così perchè è così, nature! e se alza la voce, dice parolacce, è volgare con gli uomini e con le donne, se spara cazzate etc etc etc etc etc E' SOLO PERCHE' J and bì HA RAGIONE, CHIARO ADMIN?
> 
> Scusate lo sfogo ma admin talvolta mi fa incazzare!! chi paga il server?


Equitalia.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> :carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval::carneval:
> Ma senti ti stai facendo ogni giorno che passa femmina...
> altro che maschio dominante alfa....oramai sei all'omega eh?
> 
> ...


Ehm, sulla cosa del dente avvelenato si scherzava eh. Ti pare.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma come potrei mai prenderti sul serio quando tenti di propinarmi il film (tratto da una storia vera) di quando sei *consapevolmente* scappato di casa non a quindici, non a dieci, non ad otto, non a sei, ma a DUE anni, con tanto di romanzati ricordi farlocchi? Ma chi è tra me e te che spara cazzate, oh? Sei stupido? Tu sei inconsapevole proprio perchè la realtà è qualcosa che ti tocca molto di striscio, ti fai il tuo cinematografo personalissimo in testa, lo sostituisci a quello che vedi e morta lì.
> 
> P.S: ci abbiamo. Tu ci hai il dente avvelenato con me perchè ti affamo il server, dai. Onesto. Ma io ti volevo pure dare dieci euro, che Sbriciolata, sempre attenta ai problemi sociali, mi aveva giustamente sensibilizzato. Li vuoi?


Io a due anni sono andato via (=scappato dal punto di vista degli adulti), perché la situazione lo permetteva. La mente del duenne è molto semplice, ma non per questo non capisce quando è desiderato e quando no. Io a due anni ero solo. SOLO. Hai capito? Non avevo con chi giocare, con chi dialogare, ero appoggiato e accostato e messo via, perché i miei genitori non capivano un cazzo di famiglia. Ero un peso e così mi hanno trattato. Pensa, che tutti e due stavano sempre a casa, ma non avevo nessuno che si prendesse cura di me, che mi incoraggiasse, che mi insegnasse qualcosa.

E così ho avuto soltanto un'alternativa, trovare in me stesso le risorse che altri bambini hanno, forse anche troppo. Mi sono creato il mio micro-mondo con tanto di compagni e interlocutori, esseri fantastici se vuoi, ma reali per me, perché la mente abbandonata a se stessa fa tante di quelle cose di cui non hai la minima idea e percezione. E' il mondo perfetto del bambino, l'unico che vale la pena di essere vissuto, ma se manca affetto e condivisione delle faccende del mondo "reale", allora diventa l'unico mondo. E io di questo mondo ero perfettamente consapevole. Non puoi dire che mi sono sparato una pera perché me lo sono creato. E non puoi dire che sono svitato perché OGGI sono consapevole di quel che è successo allora ... più che altro perché parlo apertamente di un mondo che ognuno di noi ha perso. Anche te.

Questa esperienza e molte altre in seguito hanno formato l'essere che oggi hai di fronte. New Age se vuoi, svitato se vuoi, ma non inconsapevole. La consapevolezza di cui parli, non condivido. Mi ci voleva una vita per liberarmi dalla vita vecchia, e trovare e coltivare una vita sana, senza farmi abbagliare dalle false bellezze. Questo mondo fa ancora schifo, ma è l'unico che ho e di cui vado fiero. Con o senza pera virtuale.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> J and bì non capisce nulla? senta Admin la smetta eh! lui è così perchè è così, nature! e se alza la voce, dice parolacce, è volgare con gli uomini e con le donne, se spara cazzate etc etc etc etc etc E' SOLO PERCHE' J and bì HA RAGIONE, CHIARO ADMIN?
> 
> Scusate lo sfogo ma admin talvolta mi fa incazzare!! chi paga il server?


JB capisce benissimo ma fa il finto tonto e con persone finte ho chiuso. Anche per scherzo.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Febbraio 2013)

contepinceton ha detto:


> Equitalia.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> JB capisce benissimo ma fa il finto tonto e con persone finte ho chiuso. Anche per scherzo.



So che fa il finto tonto, ma so anche che nel web girano persone stranissime.

Per me un J and Bì un massi etc etc contano fino a quando sanno esternarsi nella giusta maniera, e questo per tutti e tutto. 

A meno che! non ci siano atteggiamenti come il mio, ad esempio? lo stare addosso a J and bì , nonostante tutto anzichechesi! anzicheseno! 

Sono sicuro che intendi le mie sottigliezze ed il messaggio, si dice subliminale? si credo che ultimamente si usi.

Non mi viene nessun cit porca palette!


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Io a due anni sono andato via (=scappato dal punto di vista degli adulti), perché la situazione lo permetteva. La mente del duenne è molto semplice, ma non per questo non capisce quando è desiderato e quando no. Io a due anni ero solo. SOLO. Hai capito? Non avevo con chi giocare, con chi dialogare, ero appoggiato e accostato e messo via, perché i miei genitori non capivano un cazzo di famiglia. Ero un peso e così mi hanno trattato. Pensa, che tutti e due stavano sempre a casa, ma non avevo nessuno che si prendesse cura di me, che mi incoraggiasse, che mi insegnasse qualcosa.
> 
> E così ho avuto soltanto un'alternativa, trovare in me stesso le risorse che altri bambini hanno, forse anche troppo. Mi sono creato il mio micro-mondo con tanto di compagni e interlocutori, esseri fantastici se vuoi, ma reali per me, perché la mente abbandonata a se stessa fa tante di quelle cose di cui non hai la minima idea e percezione. E' il mondo perfetto del bambino, l'unico che vale la pena di essere vissuto, ma se manca affetto e condivisione delle faccende del mondo "reale", allora diventa l'unico mondo. E io di questo mondo ero perfettamente consapevole. Non puoi dire che mi sono sparato una pera perché me lo sono creato. E non puoi dire che sono svitato perché OGGI sono consapevole di quel che è successo allora ... più che altro perché parlo apertamente di un mondo che ognuno di noi ha perso. Anche te.
> 
> Questa esperienza e molte altre in seguito hanno formato l'essere che oggi hai di fronte. New Age se vuoi, svitato se vuoi, ma non inconsapevole. La consapevolezza di cui parli, non condivido. Mi ci voleva una vita per liberarmi dalla vita vecchia, e trovare e coltivare una vita sana, senza farmi abbagliare dalle false bellezze. Questo mondo fa ancora schifo, ma è l'unico che ho e di cui vado fiero. Con o senza pera virtuale.


Il concetto è esattamente quello: tu OGGI ti sei ricostruito le sensazioni che provavi a ventiquattro mesi (...) come un adulto con evidenti problemi, a tuo esclusivo uso e consumo emotivo, che con tutta probabilità sono tutt'altra cosa rispetto a quello che effettivamente poteva passarti per la mente, ancora neanche abbozzata figurarsi formata, a due e dico DUE anni. 
Mi fa molta specie che a mezzo secolo di esperienza tu non ce la faccia a capire sto concetto, dopo peraltro, mi pare d'aver letto, anche qualche periodo di terapia.
Già è difficile per molti versi rivevere in maniera oggettiva e col senno di poi accadimenti, esperienze, situazioni, dolori e gioie del nostro
passato o della nostra giovinezza, di quello che abbiamo memoria perlomeno, figurati a due anni.
E poi, cazzo, hai cinquant'anni. I problemi in famiglia li abbiamo avuti più o meno TUTTI. Alzi la mano chi è stato un adolescente felice, lindo e pinto. Supera, che non è tanto l'atto del perdono la svolta ma il passare oltre. E tu sei ancora lì, quale ottimismo.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> JB capisce benissimo ma fa il finto tonto e con persone finte ho chiuso. Anche per scherzo.


Va bene chiudi. Bravo. Maturo.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Il concetto è esattamente quello: tu OGGI ti sei ricostruito le sensazioni che provavi a ventiquattro mesi (...) come un adulto con evidenti problemi, a tuo esclusivo uso e consumo emotivo, che con tutta probabilità sono tutt'altra cosa rispetto a quello che effettivamente poteva passarti per la mente, ancora neanche abbozzata figurarsi formata, a due e dico DUE anni.
> Mi fa molta specie che a mezzo secolo di esperienza tu non ce la faccia a capire sto concetto, dopo peraltro, mi pare d'aver letto, anche qualche periodo di terapia.
> Già è difficile per molti versi rivevere in maniera oggettiva e col senno di poi accadimenti, esperienze, situazioni, dolori e gioie del nostro
> passato o della nostra giovinezza, di quello che abbiamo memoria perlomeno, figurati a due anni.
> E poi, cazzo, hai cinquant'anni. I problemi in famiglia li abbiamo avuti più o meno TUTTI. Alzi la mano chi è stato un adolescente felice, lindo e pinto. Supera, che non è tanto l'atto del perdono la svolta ma il passare oltre. E tu sei ancora lì, quale ottimismo.


Non me lo sono ricostruito. Me lo sono *ricordato*. E per questo sono pienamente consapevole anche oggi di cosa ho provato, perché me lo sento dentro.

Il tuo discorso è invece è basato sulla ricostruzione che è una bella cosa, ma lontanissmo della realtà. Le realtà ricostruite con la mente degli adulti sono grottesche.

Io mi ricordo qui per darti delle risposte certe, non per nutrire rancore nel confronto delle persone che non hanno mai saputo gestire la situazione. Comincia a ragionare un attimo sotto questo aspetto, e vedrai che un po' di ottimismo ci nasce.


----------



## Joey Blow (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Non me lo sono ricostruito. Me lo sono *ricordato*. E per questo sono pienamente consapevole anche oggi di cosa ho provato, perché me lo sento dentro.
> 
> Il tuo discorso è invece è basato sulla ricostruzione che è una bella cosa, ma lontanissmo della realtà. Le realtà ricostruite con la mente degli adulti sono grottesche.
> 
> Io mi ricordo qui per darti delle risposte certe, non per nutrire rancore nel confronto delle persone che non hanno mai saputo gestire la situazione. Comincia a ragionare un attimo sotto questo aspetto, e vedrai che un po' di ottimismo ci nasce.


Ma cosa ti sei ricordato di quando avevi due anni e volevi scappare perchè messo da parte, dai che ti dovevano ancora cambiare quando ti facevi la popò addosso, imboccare, pulirti il moccolo dal naso e magari attaccarti pure al senso ogni tanto prima d'andare a letto. Dai oh. Questo è un bambino di due anni, non uno che "ricorda" quello che hai scritto tu. Poi oh, ricordati un po' quello che te pare. Mi spiace per te. Bella lì.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Febbraio 2013)

Joey Blow ha detto:


> Ma cosa ti sei ricordato di quando avevi due anni e volevi scappare perchè messo da parte, dai che ti dovevano ancora cambiare quando ti facevi la popò addosso, imboccare, pulirti il moccolo dal naso e magari attaccarti pure al senso ogni tanto prima d'andare a letto. Dai oh. Questo è un bambino di due anni, non uno che "ricorda" quello che hai scritto tu. Poi oh, ricordati un po' quello che te pare. Mi spiace per te. Bella lì.


Ho proseguito nella discussione perché si veda perché è inutile che discutiamo. Sei fissato nel tuo mondo e solo quel che dici tu ha valenza, gli altri hanno sbagliato a prescindere, salvo se ovviamente ti fanno la corte e ti leccano il culo dalla caviglia in su.

Vedi mo' te come proseguire. Io ci ho provato pur sapendo che era impossibile, tu hai invece continuato proseguire sulla tua strada, perché non ti metti mai in questione. Continua pure. E' una via come tutte le altre.


----------



## Ultimo (2 Febbraio 2013)

Quibbelqurz ha detto:


> Ho proseguito nella discussione perché si veda perché è inutile che discutiamo. Sei fissato nel tuo mondo e solo quel che dici tu a valenza, gli altri hanno sbagliato a prescindere, salvo se ovviamente ti fanno la corte e ti leccano il culo dalla caviglia in su.
> 
> Vedi mo' te come proseguire. Io ci ho provato pur sapendo che era impossibile, tu hai invece continuato proseguire sulla tua strada, perché non ti metti mai in questione. Continua pure. E' una via come tutte le altre.



Quoto e se posso approvo.

Anche se come discorso era lapalissiano.


----------



## Quibbelqurz (2 Febbraio 2013)

Ultimo ha detto:


> Quoto e se posso approvo.
> 
> Anche se come discorso era lapalissiano.


Sì, era meglio se non dicevo nulla e mi potevo anche risparmiare la freccetta, alla quale ho pensato diverse volte nel corso della giornata. Cercherò di fare meglio nel futuro.


----------



## Spider (3 Febbraio 2013)

il perdono è un atto di fede.
il perdono non ha calcolo ne misura.
sperimenta te stesso, non cosa sai comprendere
 ne cosa sai capire
 ma cosa sai accettare.
il perdono non ha rimorsi ne rimpianti,
è vero quando perdoni l'indecifrabile,
è falso quando perdoni il conosciuto.
il perdono come scandaglio di te stesso,
pulsione e sentimento a cui mai avresti dato risposta.
Un giorno forse si ma ora non riguarda me...
Ora sei chiamato a rispondere,
sai perdonare?


----------



## contepinceton (3 Febbraio 2013)

Spider ha detto:


> il perdono è un atto di fede.
> il perdono non ha calcolo ne misura.
> sperimenta te stesso, non cosa sai comprendere
> ne cosa sai capire
> ...


Bellissimo.
Bon ti ho smeraldato
Ora però non farti partire l'embolo
e scrivere cose raccapriccianti eh?

Tu alterni vette con dowm orripilanti...

Non che tu sbagli a postare come credi eh?:up:


----------



## Innominata (4 Febbraio 2013)

Il perdono somiglia alla misericordia nel suo senso nitido, etimologico: da miser, e cor, accogliere la miseria nel cuore, darle dimora come qualcosa di costitutivamente umano. E' accogliere (nel cuore!) la miseria umana, in tutta la sua grandezza, e chi arriva a riconoscerla anche in sé, e ad averla addomesticata, e quando se ne è preso cura, allora probabilmente saprà perdonare.


----------



## Diletta (5 Febbraio 2013)

Innominata ha detto:


> Il perdono somiglia alla misericordia nel suo senso nitido, etimologico: da miser, e cor, accogliere la miseria nel cuore, darle dimora come qualcosa di costitutivamente umano. E' accogliere (nel cuore!) la miseria umana, in tutta la sua grandezza, e chi arriva a riconoscerla anche in sé, e ad averla addomesticata, e quando se ne è preso cura, allora probabilmente saprà perdonare.




Concetto molto bello e profondo!
:up::up:


----------

